# This is Scary.



## Devonny (Aug 28, 2009)

I got two goldfish when I was in college about six months ago. They were feeder goldfish bought in bulk for one of those toss the ball games. If they got the ball in a goldfish bowl, they got a fish. The bowls they were selling with the fish were pitiful, so I knew I needed to take two of them so they'd have a better life.

After a rocky start, I went out and bought a five gallon aquarium for the two of them. They're growing rapidly and I think that I'm going to need an even bigger tank soon, but while I don't have the money to buy a new one, they need to stay with the one they have, but I have a problem.

Recently, when I unplugged the filter to change the water, it wouldn't start back up again when I plugged it in again. This has happened the last three times I changed the water. I have to shake the filter quite vigorously to get it to run. Now though, the light won't come back on when I plug it in. This is getting frustrating. Does anyone else have any experience with lights and filters only having a six month life ( if six months even, maybe closer to four or five). Right now, my fish don't have light because I can't get it to come back on.

Any help would be appreciated.

Yes, I know goldfish are a huge responsibility, and I'd like to get rid of them. By get rid of them, I mean give them to someone who has a pond and enough room for two growing goldfish, I'd never kill them or give them to someone who can't take care of them. I've grown attached to my fish and want to see them live.​


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Buy a bigger tank, 10gal' ususally just cost $10 or alittle more. Also buy yourself a more dependable filter. That or feed them to a pet frog or turtle.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah ur light and filter really don't matter right now because your tank isn't near big enough. I'd say if you can find someone to give them to, that is if your not willing to go get them a better tank, then go find a pond or park or something to release them yourself. Oh and fish don't need the light, thats for your benefit so you can see hem.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Put water in the filter before you plug it back in. And clean the impeller to make sure there are no rocks or plants keeping it from spinning. Compensate for the small tank by changing large amounts of water often. 

Stuff not working after 6 months is what you get with modern Chinese crap. You can try to get warranty service, but I bet the maker has changed hands.

To fix a light, try a new bulb, then a new starter, then a new ballast. Of course, if you can't afford a tank, you can only afford maybe the starter. Start surfing craigslist -free stuff and looking at garage sales. Large, cheap tanks do happen to the lucky.


----------



## Devonny (Aug 28, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> Buy a bigger tank, 10gal' ususally just cost $10 or alittle more. Also buy yourself a more dependable filter. That or feed them to a pet frog or turtle.


I plan on buying a new tank when I get a little more money, and I'll probably have to get a new filter...this one is just...ech. It came with the kit, what more can I expect? And I am NOT going to kill my fish. I'm attached to them. They have names and I talk to them sometimes. XD




> Yeah ur light and filter really don't matter right now because your tank isn't near big enough. I'd say if you can find someone to give them to, that is if your not willing to go get them a better tank, then go find a pond or park or something to release them yourself. Oh and fish don't need the light, thats for your benefit so you can see hem.


This has NOTHING to do with me not being willing to buy a new tank. I want to, I just don't have the money at the moment. My brother was going to take them and put them in his pond, but he forgot, so I'm going to have to deal with it at the moment. And thanks about the light thing...I had no idea. Right now the filter's looking, but the poor things have no light. XD



> Put water in the filter before you plug it back in. And clean the impeller to make sure there are no rocks or plants keeping it from spinning. Compensate for the small tank by changing large amounts of water often.
> 
> Stuff not working after 6 months is what you get with modern Chinese crap. You can try to get warranty service, but I bet the maker has changed hands.
> 
> To fix a light, try a new bulb, then a new starter, then a new ballast. Of course, if you can't afford a tank, you can only afford maybe the starter. Start surfing craigslist -free stuff and looking at garage sales. Large, cheap tanks do happen to the lucky.


Thanks! That's probably what I'm going to have to do. Once I get some money, I'm going to go out looking for a new tank.


And for your information, everyone, I realize the tank is too small. Right now though, they're fine. I change the water often and they seem healthy and happy. They aren't sick or listless or anything. I AM going to get a new tank, but I just thought I'd put that out there. Thanks for the help.​


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is one idea, give them to the local fish store. Once you have a bigger tank then you can buy the fish of your choosing. Gold fish can get big in time. I have two in a 20 gallon tank that has two filters. They require alot of cleanng. 
Best of luck to you. 
I don't like that people give away gold fish as a prise in small bowls. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Devonny (Aug 28, 2009)

Which is why I took them. The bowls they had for them were tiny. At least my five gallon tank has enough room for them to swim around in. I should be getting some money soon. Maybe I can get them a ten gallon or even a twenty gallon tank if I can find one cheaper.

Would pet stores take them? I've seen the way that the walmart and meijer in my area care for fish and am not exactly pleased with the conditions.

My grandma has a huge pond on her property, but it's stocked with bass, bluegill and catfish. If I got permission to take them out there, would they get eaten?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Devonny said:


> Which is why I took them. The bowls they had for them were tiny. At least my five gallon tank has enough room for them to swim around in. I should be getting some money soon. Maybe I can get them a ten gallon or even a twenty gallon tank if I can find one cheaper.
> 
> Would pet stores take them? I've seen the way that the walmart and meijer in my area care for fish and am not exactly pleased with the conditions.
> 
> My grandma has a huge pond on her property, but it's stocked with bass, bluegill and catfish. If I got permission to take them out there, would they get eaten?


If we're talking about comets when you say 'feeder fish' then get you one of the 55G kits at Wal-Mart. They are $178 before tax, which is cheap for a brand new 55G with everything included. Comets can last in a 55G for a couple years.


----------



## Devonny (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that they're common goldfish. They don't have the long tail fins of the comet goldfish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Devonny said:


> I'm pretty sure that they're common goldfish. They don't have the long tail fins of the comet goldfish.


Then what I said in the above post still applies. You really only have three options:
1) Give the fish to a local pet store that will take them
2) Buy a larger tank
3) Give them to someone with their own pond


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

used 55s with stand and filters sell regularly Atlanta craigslist for $100. And I know people who got free tanks off craigslist, too. Just by responding instantly to a post or being the only one willing to drive out and get them. Tell your friends and family you are looking for a tank. There are an amazing number of tanks in attics and basements that are 'too good to throw away', but not worth the trouble to sell. People will give stuff to someone they know or a friend of a friend if they hear of a need. 

The fish really don't need a light unless you are trying to keep plants alive. You can move a desk lamp or something nearby so you can see the fish. 

Take the filter apart and clean it and see if you can identify whats wrong. Sometimes a new cord or impeller will do the trick, but usually modern filters are trash when they mess up. So you are right to make that your first priority. Without a working filter, you'd have to do daily 100% water changes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is also a site called "freecycle"...you could try there also..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Does your goldfish look like this:









Or this:









The top is a common/comet. This one will get mongo. It can go in with the other fish in that pond but only after it is big enough to not fit in the largest mouth in the pond. I would go a bit beyond that so that it doesn't get beaten up on. This fish can get as big as a koi and should be treated accordingly. It will be pretty fast 

The bottom is a fancy. 

This one can also get very big:









But I would never put it in the pond you mentioned. This big is rare but it is important to recognize the potential when you have a fish so you can care for it properly. Stunting is a bad idea. It hurts the fish.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bass will be happy to eat your goldfish for you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

toshogu..i was thinking that when he mentioned a pond..little carps make good bass bait.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

lohachata said:


> toshogu..i was thinking that when he mentioned a pond..little carps make good bass bait.


Can't use em as live bait in Cali =( Can't use velveta either. They make it hard to fish out here =)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah..a lot of bait restrictions in cali..i think the velveeta thing is because the PETA folks don't want the fish to get constipated..


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

No, it worked to damn good, and it was killing fish =P


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

Just my 2 cents worth here regarding letting these guys go in a pond. If by chance you ended up with a male and female and you let them go in a stocked pond (family owned or not) and they survive and breed they will eventually take over the pond beating out the bass and everything else. Also some states have laws against this because of water fowl that visit the ponds can pick up their eggs and transport them to another body of water. Remember these guys can survive almost anywhere, warm/cold climates. I know of two places around me (the bay) here in Green Bay and a inland lake two massive orandas were caught and the most recent was a pretty big pacu that the wisconsin dnr said was a pirahna. This is how invasive species become introduced to new habitats.

I know Petco will take them and adopt them out. A small locally owned pet store may take them and maybe even give you a little store credit towards other fish.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Personally I would not condone releasing any pets into the wild. If you can't afford to keep em, either place them in a home with someone else, put it in a shelter, eat em, or put em down. If you are not prepared to put a pet down yourself, don't own one.

Definetly, don't release any pet into the wild, it's irresponsible and 9x out of 10 very very illegal. One thing I've come to learn from 2nd hand experience is that Dept. of Fish&Game don't mess around. One guy at my shooting range got arrested for shooting a mule deer that wandered onto the range. He had a license but the range is not a designated hunting area. So 3months later I find out he gets hit with 6yrs in prison and 250,000 dollar fine for poaching.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoa! I can see if this was a repeat offense, but a first time offense for shooting a deer outside of a hunting area getting 6 yrs in prison, seems really harsh. I don't think laws are that restrictive here. Although Minnesota does have a lot of hunters, and I don't think they would be too happy to have restricted hunting areas.


----------

